# Humam



## Obayda

I wonder what is the meaning of the name Humam in turkish language? ... if it has any specific meaning or if it has no meaning at all ... and whether if it is used in turkey and if it is not how it sounds for Turkish native speaker and thank you...


----------



## Nihilus

There is no such word in Turkish. The closest things I can think of are _hamam_ (public bath) and _humma_ (fever), both loanwords from Arabic.


----------



## Obayda

Nihilus said:


> There is no such word in Turkish. The closest things I can think of are _hamam_ (public bath) and _humma_ (fever), both loanwords from Arabic.


i want to ask ... if i propose this  to an - originally - Turkish girl to name our child with ... is it going to sound good or not ... i need your opinion as turkish native speakers ... and because u know the culture of course ...


----------



## Rallino

Welcome to the forums Obayda,

This is not really in the scope of these forums where we deal with linguistic questions, but as a welcome gift I'll try to answer.

What sounds good and what sounds bad are about personal taste, so you will get different opinions. But to me _Humam_ sounds ... well ... bad. I don't think your Turkish girlfriend would like it.


----------



## Obayda

Rallino said:


> Welcome to the forums Obayda,
> 
> This is not really in the scope of these forums where we deal with linguistic questions, but as a welcome gift I'll try to answer.
> 
> What sounds good and what sounds bad are about personal taste, so you will get different opinions. But to me _Humam_ sounds ... well ... bad. I don't think your Turkish girlfriend would like it.



sorry sir for asking but i thought it is possible here ... but let me ask u to complete your favor and if it is possible for you and to rate over 10 ... i mean how good or bad do like it how much u give it over 10... i know it is bit funny but it is important for me and thanks a lot for your patience and kindness ...


----------



## Rallino

Well, I suppose I would give it a three two out of 10.


----------



## carybda

Humam would be a very very bad choice indeed. It would be quite open to ridicule during school years. 
The closest alternative could be Hüma, phonetically. It means happiness, joy. 


Obayda said:


> i want to ask ... if i propose this  to an - originally - Turkish girl to name our child with ... is it going to sound good or not ... i need your opinion as turkish native speakers ... and because u know the culture of course ...


----------



## SARI7

Sounds as if there is a misspelling on "humam", or the person who suggested is not a Turkish speaker, and wants to adopt that name in Turkish. 
As Nihilus *told at the beginning, there is neither any word nor name in Turkish as HUMAM. Your Turkish missus will ve confused and say the same.
*
If you can write it with Arabic script, I could see the names that comes from the same root, or spot the spelling difference with Turkish.


----------

